# over laying scanned pen drawings using photoshop



## port2 (Jan 26, 2004)

I know that this should be simple but does anyone know how i can take a scanned pen drawing (on a white background) and overlay it onto another image/pattern.  i have tried this but as it is a scanned image it also overlays the white background.


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 26, 2004)

Try adjusting the opacity of the layer then paint over it? i think you can save a layer with a transparent background or at the very least save the outline to a separate image with a transparent backgound, then import it into your other image as a layer. There's probably a better way, I'm not a photoshop guru!


----------



## octane (Jan 27, 2004)

You have a bunch of layer options in the little drop-down / pop-up menu in the layers palette.

If you choose Darken, it will knock out the white and leave you with your line art.

Hope that helps?..


----------



## Miyabi (Jan 27, 2004)

Have a play with the blend modes, I'm sure one of them knocks out the white background.

If that fails, you can always 'select color range' and pick white, then clear the selection.

^^


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 28, 2004)

screen and overlay. One knocks out the white, the other the black. Slips my mind at this time, and i don't feel like checking. I use that method to color drawings, keeps your lines always on top, and the color neatly below. Also, double click the layer (i think) whatever it is you do to get to the layer options. I've been using PS for at least 8 years, so i just do things by instict, so I honestly couldn't tell you what keys, i just press away, a real power user. But you can adjust how the layers blend and such, try every options so you know the limitations of each. It might be a good idea to convert this black and white drawing to actual black and white pixels first then back to RGB. I would adjust the contrast slightly to make sure white is white and your lines are true black for the best results.


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

Lighten and Screen make every part of a layer that is darker than the underlying layer transparent, while Darken and Multiply make the lighter parts transparent.  For a pen drawing, you should use Darken or Multiply.  Overlay is something like a cross between the two.

Either way, play with the various modes and see what you like.  What works in one situation may not work in another.


----------



## octane (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow! Is there an echo on this thread?

Didn't I say all of this in about 2 lines?


----------

